# How to Tie or Wrap a Winter Scarf?



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 16, 2005)

?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 16, 2005)

Seriously?


----------



## gwine (Dec 16, 2005)

Around your neck ?

We're not talking rocket science here. :bigsmile:


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 16, 2005)

there is a special way of tying a scarf. my mother showed me once but I forgot it. actually I don't wear scarfs, I simply wear a thick nice wool fleece with a hood and that's my winter coat.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 16, 2005)

Seriously (gee way to make me feel like a moron  ).

I wear a neck tie to work everyday, so I know how to tie windsor's and half winsor's, but when it comes to winter scarf's, I basically wrap it around my neck, no fancy knots or anything.

I remember a friend of mine who had this certain way she would tie her scarf's that made them neat and stable. But I can't remember how she did it and I haven't talked to her or seen her in years.


----------



## gwine (Dec 16, 2005)

> Seriously (gee way to make me feel like a moron  ).



Hey, if the shoe fits . . . 

Sorry about that. I asked my wife and all she does is folds it over once. But back when I was in karate class we had to tie our belt a special way that let it hang nicely on each side. Maybe you know someone who would be able to show you how it's done, because I can't describe it.

A nice 14 step photo description, though, can be found here


----------



## Scott (Dec 16, 2005)

Chris is asking a serious question. There is a right way to do it and there are many amateur ways to do it. I don't remember the right way, but I knew once.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Chris is asking a serious question. There is a right way to do it and there are many amateur ways to do it. I don't remember the right way, but I knew once.



Thank you Scott.

To the rest of yous:


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 16, 2005)

Google to the rescue:

https://oureverydaylife.com/how-to-tie-a-scarf-12109083.html

http://www.bellescarves.com/how_to_tie.html

http://www.apparelsearch.com/scarve_knots.htm

http://101waystotieascarf.com/


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 16, 2005)

Its actually shocking that Calvinists, the most puritan and knoweldge seeking of all Christian sects don't know how to tie a scarf


----------



## gwine (Dec 16, 2005)

First, you have to *need* one. Maybe at 23 below (that's 10 below to us Americans) I would think about it.

I can't remember the last time I wore a scarf.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Google to the rescue:
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_3246_tie-scarf.html
> ...



My Google search gave me the same results. They deal primarily with woman's fashion and not winter scarfs.

Although I did not see the "101 ways to tie a scarf" site. The page does not display for me.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 20, 2005)

So no one here knows the right way to tie a winter scarf?

This morning I did some improvised method of wrapping it around my neck once and then bringing the long end up and through the cross over part sort of like a the first step in a Windsor knot. It looked okay, but I felt so uneducated afterwards.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion Scott. I tried your method but got many strange looks and eventually was forced by my coworkers to get some therapeutical help being that I had a noose around my neck. So as of this morning I was just released from the "home".




In all seriousness I have been enlightened on a proper scarf tying technique. It is very effective, neat, stable, and QUICK!

Here are the steps:

1. Fold the scarf end to end

2. Drape the folded scarf over shoulders (behind the neck) leaving the folded end on one side of your head and the two loose ends on the other side.

3. Then take the two loose ends (non-folded side) and simply pull them through the loop of the folded end and pull. The harder you pull the tighter it will be.

Voila! That is it. You have the warmth of a double layered scarf, the stability of a noose like knot, the tastefulness of a neatly wrapped scarf, and the ease of three easy steps. We can now live a much more fulfilled life.

Merry Christmas!

[Edited on 12-23-2005 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 23, 2005)

It looks like Gerry was right, because that DEFINITELY does not sound like rocket science!

Good to know though... thanks for the lesson! (I don't think I would have ever figured that out, even though its so simple.)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 23, 2005)

This thread has got to win the award for hilariousness!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> It looks like Gerry was right, because that DEFINITELY does not sound like rocket science!
> 
> Good to know though... thanks for the lesson! (I don't think I would have ever figured that out, even though its so simple.)



Ah yes, but notice Gerry did not know either (or at least share such "primitive" knowledge).



<---- Walks with a more confident step now that scarf is properly tied.


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 23, 2005)

LOL, 

Here ya go,

1. Take one long rectangular scarf and fold in half so the length is half what it was to start.
2. Wrap this half scarf around your neck so both ends hang down in front.
3. In front put the two loose ends through the loop of the folded end.
4. Tighten up to your neck.


----------



## gwine (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> ...



Like I said, you have to need one first. Just like I almost never wear hats . . .

But it sounds like you have a fairly long scarf to be able to tie it like you explained. Anything my wife has wouldn't have enough to do that.

Glad I couldn't be of help, though.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 23, 2005)

Move to Escondido. It's really not a problem here.

I do have to change from shorts to long trousers at sundown, but hey, it's winter. 

rsc


----------

